# Sweater calculator on "Knitting Fool"



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I calculated a pattern for a top down raglan sweater from here-- http://www.knittingfool.com/index.guest.cfm?CFID=19964225&CFTOKEN=10815306 . 

It was for my 4 year old daughter...and the neck was nowhere near what it needed to be LOL! I read the note on the front page about using the calculator for kids sweaters, and have trouble figuring it out.

Where can I find a top down raglan sweater pattern for a 4 year old?


----------

